# Why is nobody grabbing this MM?



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Seems like a great price Albert Lee to me.










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Someone near there should grab it????
🪨 🎸 🤘


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I think people are holding on to their money and asking themselves, do I really need another guitar/amp. Inflation is catching up on a lot of people. Even our classifieds on GC, things are sitting a little longer .


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Yup. There have been some guitars on here recently that I thought the prices were unbelievably low, and they sit. Good time to buy if you're satisfied to own it for a while.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Milkman said:


> LMAO, like we can trust this guy.
> 
> Thanks, but no thanks.


Don’t think we can trust any of them, just vote best of the evils


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Vally said:


> Don’t think we can trust any of them, just vote best of the evils


No offence, but that’s one reason we’re not supposed to post such things.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Milkman said:


> LMAO, like we can trust this guy.
> 
> Thanks, but no thanks.


😶‍🌫


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I agree w/ the first couple of posts, inflation is crazy now. I just bought a bag of apples with 9 inside for $10! Damn Ambrosia.

Also, there was a heck of a buying splurge in the last 2.5 years and I think people are full up - if anything, they may want to unload some gear.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Milkman said:


> No offence, but that’s one reason we’re not supposed to post such things.


I apologize, didn’t mean it to be a political debate just a laugh for today.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Vally said:


> I apologize, didn’t mean it to be a political debate just a laugh for today.


Well, I got a good laugh out of the little bit I watched. That guy is always fun to laugh at.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

JRtele said:


> Polls seem to be indicating he’s currently the most trusted/least not trusted of the options.
> 
> I personally trust my finances to an excellent accountant. If others would prefer their investments, taxes and futures to be handled by a high school drama teacher it is certainly a choice they can make.


Maybe there was a recent change to the rules governing this forum, but I seem to recall political posts and topics as well as religious ones, being against those rules.

You're entitled to your opinions on those subjects, but as the saying goes;

Religion and politics are like having a penis.

It's fine to have one, but you would be well advised not to wave it around in public.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

When you've been buying and selling Albert Lees for $1100 and $1200, that price is still a tough penis to swallow.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Maybe there was a recent change to the rules governing this forum, but I seem to recall political posts and topics as well as religious ones, being against those rules.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinions on those subjects, but as the saying goes;
> 
> ...


My bad, I clearly misunderstood this apolitical post. 



Milkman said:


> LMAO, like we can trust this guy.
> 
> Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Adcandour said:


> When you've been buying and selling Albert Lees for $1100 and $1200, that price is still a tough penis to swallow.


I know Axis used to be 1500 now people want 3K


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

JRtele said:


> My bad, I clearly misunderstood this apolitical post.


LOL

I didn't start it.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's the new boss. Same as the old boss.....


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Resale value on Music Man guitars isn't great for some reason. Maybe because they're not a mainstream brand? 

But yeah stuff seems to be sitting longer in the GC classifieds. High end guitars aren't moving like they used to. Effects pedals too. 

I think maybe people have reached the point with inflation where they're just not willing to buy or are being much more selective on what they buy. Value for money just isn't there. Even when you take X% off current retail - the prices are so high now that even used doesn't seem like much of a deal anymore. I did the math on some pedals I bought new a couple years ago and their current retail price has increased about 40% (in just two years). I know in my head I'm MUCH more selective and less willing to grab something just to try it out with the prices as they are.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Resale value on Music Man guitars isn't great for some reason. Maybe because they're not a mainstream brand?
> 
> But yeah stuff seems to be sitting longer in the GC classifieds. High end guitars aren't moving like they used to. Effects pedals too.
> 
> I think maybe people have reached the point with inflation where they're just not willing to buy or are being much more selective on what they buy. Value for money just isn't there. Even when you take X% off current retail - the prices are so high now that even used doesn't seem like much of a deal anymore. I did the math on some pedals I bought new a couple years ago and their current retail price has increased about 40% (in just two years). I know in my head I'm MUCH more selective and less willing to grab something just to try it out with the prices as they are.


Effects pedals rarely moved very quickly in my time here unless they're Analogman. Even that's not a guarantee.


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

Beyond simple affordability, I know I don’t want to buy a new guitar that was priced hundreds less a few months ago, and I definitely don’t want to buy a used guitar that is re-priced to reflect that.

I have no issue with the sellers new or used—it’s just a psychological headwind in the marketplace right now.


----------

